# Windows Media Player help please...



## GuyverVegeta (Aug 20, 2002)

hey again. this time i have a big problem with windows media player... its ****ing up for me.. when i click on a movie it says "an internal error has occured" some **** like that... and i tried reinstalling it but it won't let me... i dl wmp 7.1 and when i click on reinstall all components it says that i have the newest version of wmp.. and it won't do it... i think they ****ed up that exe over at microsoft... please help!


----------



## GuyverVegeta (Aug 20, 2002)

come on.. is there noone that can help me???


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

We'd **** like to, but unfortunately you're question is a little **** vague... 

What version of Windows are you running, and have you already tried uninstalling WMP in Control Panel > Software/add-remove.

And if you do, what exatly happens ?


----------



## jerricho (Dec 21, 2001)

Instead of masking your comments by ***** why don't you let us know the complete error that your Media player throws?


----------



## GuyverVegeta (Aug 20, 2002)

well yes i have tried going through add/remove to get rid of it but no luck. first it comes up saying "an internal application error has occured" and another one comes up saying "the instruction at 0x59x1c28e9 referenced memory at 0x521e4e70. the memory could not be read."
and thats it.i can watch em through mplayer2 though.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Which version of Windows are you using?

Is this last error coming up when you try and uninstall version 7.0?

Regards

eddie


----------



## GuyverVegeta (Aug 20, 2002)

no they come up after each other. the first error message i can hear the movie in the backround when i click on ok the other error message comes up and that is the end of that. i have dl stuff for wmp and hit reinstall all components and it finishes and says to reset etc. after i do that andtry to play a movie same crap!
im guessing its wmp 7.1


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay

Is this happening online, or offline? What I mean is, is it a link that you're clicking in a Web page?

If its online, not sure if this will help, but lets try a repair:

Control Panel | AddRemove. Doubleclick Microsoft Internet Explorer. Choose Repair, apply and restart.

Also, see if there are any updates from Microsoft:

http://windowsupdate.microsoft.com/

Are you using Windows XP?

eddie


----------



## GuyverVegeta (Aug 20, 2002)

yes i have XP and when i go to add/remove there is no Microsoft Internet Explorer in the list ...


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

You'll probably have the latest version of WMP, 8.

Have you checked to see if there are any updates from Microsoft? And, although the repair won't be on for IE, is this only happening online?

eddie


----------



## TargonRotgut (Oct 1, 2002)

Windows 98SE, Windows Media Player 7.1 IE6. Sometime after the middle of August, I lost the use of WMP. I had it open but not in use while downloading an mp3 from a web site. WMP closed by itself, and I could not open it at all. I rebooted, same thing. I also found out, I cannot open the folder the program resides in which is Program Files Windows Media Player I click on My Computer, then C, then Program Files, Then Windows Media Player, at this point, I am looking at my desktop. I uninstalled it and then reinstalled it, no help. I uninstalled it, reinstalled Windows, no help. I downloaded another one from Microsoft. Installed it, now, when I want to open it, I get an internal application error, and nothing happens, but when I check using ctrl alt delete, wmplayer is listed there, I have to end task it. I still cannot open the folder in Windows. I can open it in Ms DOS mode, I see nothing unusual there. I do not see anything unusual in the windows system folder. I have completely removed it, reinstalled it many times, along with windows. I also reinstalled IE 5, nothing has fixed the problem. Any ideas?


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya and welcome, TargonRotgut

Just found this in the newsgroups:



> Doing a Google search will also uncover a number of forums where this IE 6 and Windows 98 problems are mentioned, and rolling back to 5.5 usually fixes the problems. This can be done by going to Add/Remove and removing IE 6, (which will roll you back to 5.5) if you previously had 5.5 installed. I'm not sure if it'll work that way though if you had 5.5 SP 2 installed.


http://groups.google.com/groups?hl=en&lr=&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&th=c732e96c43a78dfe&rnum=5

And heres the link for uninstalling IE6:

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;q293907

Hang on, it looks like your post that you have just written here. Coincidence, or what 

Regards

eddie


----------



## GuyverVegeta (Aug 20, 2002)

thanks for the post but u realise this thread is 2 months old right???


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

It caught me a bit too, but TargonRotgut has asked a kinda related question. Same problem, different version of Windows 

eddie


----------



## TargonRotgut (Oct 1, 2002)

Yes, the thread is old, but I did not see where there was a fix for the problem. I had IE6 with upgrades, I got rid of it and got IE5 back, and that did not help. But there is more than the error message, I cannot open that folder, I get kicked back to my desktop. I have run a very up to date AV on the entire drive a few times, nothing shows. Since this problem happened while downloading, I suspected that file, but nothing showed on it and I deleted it anyway, without doing anything to it. I was using WMP and really enjoyed it, I'm using other players now, but this problem has me puzzled and I want to fix what is wrong. I may have to wait until next month, and pay someone to take a look at it. I am retired on disability, so it will have to wait. Otherwise, I guess I won't use WMP again, until I get another computer. LOL Only I'll go really ballistic if it is the same there. LOL


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay

Had a scour around, and found this:

http://www.nwlink.com/~zachd/pss/pss.html#wmp8reinstall

Scroll down a bit, and you will find

*I need to uninstall and then reinstall WMP7 (or newer) to fix an issue...*



> A: Uninstalling and then reinstalling software to "fix" problems with it tends to be overkill. Not as huge overkill as reinstalling the operating system, but still... a bad general practice.
> In WMP's case, downloading the WMP installer and running the WMP7 (or newer) install on *top* of an existing install and choosing Reinstall All is the single best trouble-shooting method for WMP.
> 
> (The problem with uninstalling/reinstalling WMP is that most of what usually goes wrong with WMP's world is not contained within WMP: bad drivers, incorrect registry/network settings, etc. The Reinstall All mode won't change that, but it's the most effective way of ensuring that *everything* WMP knows how to set up is set up correctly.)


This is for all media player downlaods:

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/download/default.asp

eddie


----------



## TargonRotgut (Oct 1, 2002)

Thanks for the tips, I did all that. I have gone through the register, and eliminated every trace of anything with Windows Media Player, or wmplayer.exe. I also got rid of all paths to the folder, including the ones that were like this: C:\Progra~1\Window~1 I then got rid of the software. Upon installing from a new download, I chose reinstall everything. No help. I then did it all over again, and did a new install of windows. Same thing.
I cannot use the player, nor can I open the folder it is in, unless I reboot to MS DOS. Windows will not allow me to do it, and in fact shoot me out of there and out of my computer. Something is still there, keeping me from doing anything with WMP. If I click on the icon, I get the error message, but the programs running shows it is running, it is not. I have to use end task, twice, to shut it down.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Are you trying to install the 7.1 again? 

Have you tried the default 6.4? 

If you go to Find Files and Folders, and type in

mplayer2

Can you play it from there?

eddie


----------



## TargonRotgut (Oct 1, 2002)

The icon is in the Windows Media Player folder, but using find, I can click on it in the window the results are in, it shows up in my task bar, but nothing happens. If I click on it there, it goes away.
That is mplayer2 There is also mplayer.exe in Windows, this works ok, but is a far step from what I want. It is version 4. something.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

You mention this bit:



> I can click on it in the window the results are in, it shows up in my task bar, but nothing happens


When the icon is shown in the Results part, on the right, can you not doubleclick the icon, and get it to open?

The mplayer.exe that you say is a version 4. Is it 6.4?

eddie


----------



## TargonRotgut (Oct 1, 2002)

mplayer2 is version 6.4, the other onw is version 4. something and is even older than 6.4. When I started the mplayer2.exe from the search results, it only shows in the task bar, clicking on it there makes it go away, yet if I do a control alt delete, it shows that it is running. I have to end task, twice to get rid of it. There is no way to make it play anything as it is now. 

The older version in Windows will play, but is very limited. I don't think it even handles the .wma files.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay

If you get the latest copy of WMP, as you say you have 6.4, which is the default one, and a 4.x version, which is either old, or still the 6.4.

Are the icons for both players, the same?

This is for the 7.1 version:

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/software/Playerv7.asp

eddie


----------



## TargonRotgut (Oct 1, 2002)

The icons for mplayer and mplayer2 are the same, the date is different of course. mplayer2 came with wmp7.1 I have that one. I also had the new beta. version 9. I cannot run anything that is in a folder with the name of windows media player. Windows won't even let me open that folder. I have deleted the folder when I uninstalled wmp. I uninstalled wmp 7.1, got rid of all traces of it on the computer that I could find, rebooted, and reinstalled it. Did not help at all. Same problem. I uninstalled and got rid of all traces again, reinstalled windows, same problem.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

This is a strange one, indeed....

If you look at Start | Programs | Accessories | Entertainment

Is the Media player in there? If so, it will be the 6.4. Can you play it from there?

eddie


----------



## alphaeater (Nov 13, 2002)

well this isnt very helpfull but i found this conversation in search of an aer to this problem and found there isnt an answer  . i have windows 98 se and only got this problem with wmp 7.1 after having installed v. 9 and having removed it again because its not half as good as 7.1. when i then installed 7.1 again i got this error and tried fixing it by doing everything you have mentioned which did not work then i contented myself by using wmp 6.4 but it just isnt good enough. i do not have the problem with opening the wmp folder. my only problem is the internal application error which i cant seem to understand. well anyway im not helping your search any but i will keep searching and see what i can find.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya and welcome, alphaeater

Thats okay, its just good to see that someone else has the same kind of problem. If you do happen across an answer, then it would be interesting to see it 

Regards

eddie


----------



## smeeprize (Nov 16, 2002)

I had the same problem with media player after upgrading from ME to XP Pro.
I also had a few other bugs like the windows search thingy just gave an empty window + help didn't work [allthough all the files were there].
Tried reinstalling the separate files with no success & eventually just reinstalled XP completely straight over the top without uninstalling/deleteing anything. Everything is now working as it should.


----------



## Tumi (Nov 20, 2002)

Yeah.... same problem here, WMP reports "Internal application error..." on Windows XP
I tried everything mentioned in this thread, cleaning registry entries of WMP, deleting it's folder and replacing it with working WMP from another comp, installing WMP 9 beta and RC releases over it (even in safe mode because of windows file protection), deinstalling all other video players, deinstalling/reinstalling video codecs....
Of course, nothing worked but my best guess is that video codecs got messed up by some player/codec i installed cause i found info on the net from a guy fixing this problem when he reinstalled some codecs, probably some MPEG codecs, another guy fixed this with simple reinstallation of WMP though it was from ver 7 to 7.1, another guy that i know personally fix this when he uninstalled some player he had...
ok... so all in all after five days of search i finally got it... I have Windows XP with SP1... I wanted to reinstall Windows (repair option in setup) but i only had WinXP CD without SP1 (didn't want to do that) so I found it on the net how to merge WinXP installation with SP1 to create working WinXP SP1 installation CD.... so i put it in and did that repair option and guess what... WMP works fine now, upgraded it to WMP 9 RC release and it's still working so that's about it... anyway repair option should deal with this
I also had problem when i run System Information it wouldn't open, that's fixed now
Also in Internet Explorer I couldn't do search on the page 'Find' button would be disabled like... unable to click and 'Cancel' wouldn't close it but only clicking on X so that's fixed too and another thing with Java Virtual Machine... i couldn't load anything to do with java, java applets, scripts etc, it wouldn't show up or be just blank and Windows update page would show up completely blank so I couldn't update either... anyway all that is gone now and once again I have fully working and operational WindowsXP. YES!!!
Still you have to consider the fact that this WinXP installation I have went through 3 motherboard changes, 3-4 processors, 6-7 graphic cards, 3-4 hard disks etc.... Yeah Windows XP is great...
Thank you all for help...


----------



## mootmanbill (Nov 25, 2002)

I've been having the same problem with windows 98 and wmp 7.1 after i too installed then uninstalled the wmp 9 beta. Every time i try to reinstall 7.1 about halfway through something called rundll32 shuts down and i think this causes the installer to fail every time. Also there is a program wcmdmgr.exe that fails every time i startup. i think that might have something to do with it. Might it?


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Wcmdmgr.exe is the Wild Tangent updater, and it's certified spyware.

Would you mind doing this:

Go to http://www.spywareinfo.com/downloads.html , and download 'Startuplist' (in the "Startup Program Management" section).

Unzip, doubleclick it, and it will generate a text file that will list all running processes, _all_ applications that are loaded automatically when you start Windows, and more.

Go to Edit > select all, copy it and please post the contents here.


----------



## mootmanbill (Nov 25, 2002)

StartupList report, 11/25/02, 6:23:03 PM
StartupList version: 1.35.0
Started from : C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\STARTUPLIST.EXE
Detected: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
Detected: Internet Explorer v5.00 (5.00.2919.6304)
* Using default options
==================================================

Running processes:

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RUNSERVICE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON ANTIVIRUS\ADVTOOLS\NPROTECT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\MOUSE\SYSTEM\EM_EXEC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\DIRECTCD\DIRECTCD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WEBHANCER\PROGRAMS\WHAGENT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\TIMESINK\ADGATEWAY\TSADBOT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\KAZAA\KAZAA.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\CMEII\CMESYS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON ANTIVIRUS\NAVAPW32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\REAL\UPDATE_OB\REALSCHED.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RunDLL.exe
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AIM95\AIM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\DATA LIFEGUARD\8263142\PROGRAM\BACKWEB-8263142.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\MICROSOFT SHARED\WORKS SHARED\WKCALREM.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HEWLETT-PACKARD\HP OFFICEJET T SERIES 9X\BIN\HPOSTR05.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MICROSOFT OFFICE\OFFICE\OSA.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HEWLETT-PACKARD\HP OFFICEJET T SERIES 9X\BIN\HPOVDX05.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\INTERNAT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPOHID05.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINZIP\WINZIP32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\STARTUPLIST.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

Listing of startup folders:

Shell folders Startup:
[C:\WINDOWS\Start Menu\Programs\StartUp]
Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
Microsoft Works Calendar Reminders.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\wkcalrem.exe
HP OfficeJet T Series Startup.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP OfficeJet T Series 9x\Bin\HPOstr05.exe
Gator eWallet.lnk = C:\Program Files\Gator.com\Gator\Gator.exe
Office Startup.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA.EXE
Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe

Shell folders Common Startup:
[C:\WINDOWS\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\StartUp]
Data LifeGuard.lnk = C:\Program Files\Data LifeGuard\8263142\Program\backWeb-8263142.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

ScanRegistry = c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
TaskMonitor = c:\windows\taskmon.exe
SystemTray = SysTray.Exe
EM_EXEC = c:\mouse\system\em_exec.exe
Adaptec DirectCD = C:\Program Files\DirectCD\DIRECTCD.EXE
LoadPowerProfile = Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
bpcpost.exe = c:\windows\SYSTEM\bpcpost.exe
wcmdmgr = C:\WINDOWS\wt\updater\wcmdmgrl.exe -launch
webHancer Agent = "C:\Program Files\webHancer\Programs\whAgent.exe"
TimeSink Ad Client = "C:\Program Files\TimeSink\AdGateway\TSADBOT.EXE"
Excite Platform = C:\PROGRA~1\EXCITE\PLATFORM\ExLaunch.exe
ATTRedUpate = C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\AT&T\REDCON\PROGRAMS\AutoUpdate.exe
CC2KUI = 
KAZAA = C:\PROGRAM FILES\KAZAA\KAZAA.EXE /SYSTRAY
CMESys = "C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\CMEII\CMESYS.EXE"
Virus Scan = C:\WINDOWS\virscana.exe
QuickTime Task = "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE" -atboottime
StillImageMonitor = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\stimon.exe
NAV Agent = C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVAPW32.EXE
Advanced Tools Check = C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\ADVTOOLS\ADVCHK.EXE
NPROTECT = C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\ADVTOOLS\NPROTECT.EXE
New.net Startup = rundll32 C:\PROGRA~1\NEWDOT~1\NEWDOT~2.DLL,NewDotNetStartup
WhenUSave = C:\Program Files\Save\Save.exe
TkBellExe = "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices

LoadPowerProfile = Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
SchedulingAgent = mstask.exe
LicCtrl = runservice.exe
NPROTECT = C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\ADVTOOLS\NPROTECT.EXE
ScriptBlocking = "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Script Blocking\SBServ.exe" -reg

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

MoneyAgent = "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\Money Express.exe"
Taskbar Display Controls = RunDLL deskcp16.dll,QUICKRES_RUNDLLENTRY
AIM = C:\PROGRAM FILES\AIM95\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Active Setup stub paths:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Active Setup\Installed Components
(* = disabled by HKCU twin)

[{89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4383}] *
StubPath = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IE4UINIT.EXE

[>PerUser_MSN_Clean] *
StubPath = c:\windows\msnmgsr1.exe

[PerUser_LinkBar_URLs] *
StubPath = c:\windows\COMMAND\sulfnbk.exe /L

[{44BBA840-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C}] *
StubPath = "C:\PROGRA~1\OUTLOO~1\setup50.exe" /APP:OE /CALLER:IE50 /user /install

[{7790769C-0471-11d2-AF11-00C04FA35D02}] *
StubPath = "C:\PROGRA~1\OUTLOO~1\setup50.exe" /APP:WAB /CALLER:IE50 /user /install

[>IEPerUser] *
StubPath = RUNDLL32.EXE IEDKCS32.DLL,BrandIE4 SIGNUP

[{9EF0045A-CDD9-438e-95E6-02B9AFEC8E11}] *
StubPath = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\updcrl.exe -e -u C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\verisignpub1.crl

[>{22d6f312-b0f6-11d0-94ab-0080c74c7e95}] *
StubPath = C:\WINDOWS\inf\unregmp2.exe /ShowWMP

[{44BBA840-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C}.Restore]
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,UserUnInstStubWrapper {44BBA840-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C}

[{7790769C-0471-11d2-AF11-00C04FA35D02}.Restore]
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,UserUnInstStubWrapper {7790769C-0471-11d2-AF11-00C04FA35D02}

[{89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4383}.Restore]
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,UserUnInstStubWrapper {89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4383}

--------------------------------------------------

Load/Run keys from C:\WINDOWS\WIN.INI:

load=
run=

--------------------------------------------------

Shell & screensaver key from C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM.INI:

Shell=Explorer.exe
SCRNSAVE.EXE=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\EUPHORIA.SCR
drivers=mmsystem.dll power.drv

--------------------------------------------------

Checking for EXPLORER.EXE instances:

C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe: PRESENT!

C:\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\System\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\Command\Explorer.exe: not present

--------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\WININIT.BAK listing:
(Created 25/11/2002, 18:6:54)

[Rename]
C:\PROGRA~1\RPPLUG~1\RPCL3260.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\RPPLUG~1\PNUP0.TMP
C:\PROGRA~1\REALPLAY.EXE=C:\PROGRA~1\PNUP0.TMP

--------------------------------------------------

C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT listing:

SET BLASTER=A220 I5 D3 T4
LH C:\WINDOWS\AU30DOS.COM
@ECHO OFF
REM [HEADER]
REM [CD-ROM DRIVE]
REM C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND\MSCDEX /D:MSCD001
REM [MISCELLANEOUS]
REM [DISPLAY]
SET PATH=C:\PROGRA~1\XFILEZ~1\WMATOO~1;%PATH%

--------------------------------------------------

C:\CONFIG.SYS listing:

REM [Header] 
REM [CD-ROM Drive]
REM DEVICE=C:\CDROM\ATAPI_CD.SYS /D:MSCD001 /PIO
REM [Miscellaneous]
REM [Display]
DEVICE=c:\windows\setver.exe

--------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\DOSSTART.BAT listing:

LH AU30DOS.COM
@echo off
REM Notes:
REM DOSSTART.BAT is run whenenver you choose "Restart the computer 
REM in MS-DOS mode" from the Shutdown menu in Windows. It allows 
REM you to load programs that you might not want loaded in Windows, 
REM (because they have functional equivalents) but that you do 
REM want loaded under MS-DOS. The two primary candidates for 
REM this are MSCDEX and a real mode driver for the mouse you ship
REM with your system. Commands that you want present in both Windows
REM and MS-DOS should be placed in the Autoexec.bat in the 
REM \Image directory of your reference server. Please note that for
REM MSCDEX you will need to load the corresponding real-mode CD 
REM driver in Config.sys. This driver won't be used by Windows 98
REM but will be available prior to and after Windows 98 exits.
REM
REM This file is also helpful if you want to F8 boot into MS-DOS 7.0
REM before Windows loads and access the CD-ROM. All you have to do
REM is press F8 and then run DOSSTART to load MSCDEX and your real
REM mode mouse driver (no need to remember the command line parameters
REM for these two files.
REM
REM - You MUST explicitly specify the CD ROM Drive Letter for MSCDEX.
REM - The string following the /D: statement must explicitly match 
REM the string in CONFIG.SYS following your CD-ROM device driver.
REM MSCDEX.EXE /D:OEMCD001 /l:d
REM MOUSE.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

Checking for superhidden extensions:

.lnk: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.pif: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.exe: not hidden
.com: not hidden
.bat: not hidden
.hta: not hidden
.scr: not hidden
.shs: HIDDEN!
.shb: HIDDEN!
.vbs: not hidden
.vbe: not hidden
.wsh: not hidden
.scf: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: NO!)
.url: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.js: not hidden
.jse: not hidden

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Browser Helper Objects:

(no name) - C:\WINDOWS\VX2.DLL - {00000000-5eb9-11d5-9d45-009027c14662}
CSBHO - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\COMET\BIN\CSBHO.DLL (file missing) - {D14D6793-9B65-11D3-80B6-00500487BDBA}
NAV Helper - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872}
(no name) - C:\Program Files\NewDotNet\newdotnet4_50.dll - {4A2AACF3-ADF6-11D5-98A9-00E018981B9E}
(no name) - C:\PROGRAM FILES\WEBHANCER\PROGRAMS\WHIEHLPR.DLL - {c900b400-cdfe-11d3-976a-00e02913a9e0}

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Task Scheduler jobs:

Tune-up Application Start.job
Symantec NetDetect.job
Norton AntiVirus - Scan my computer.job

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Download Program Files:

[Shockwave ActiveX Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MACROMED\DIRECTOR\SWDIR.DLL
CODEBASE = http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab

[SSCTL.SSDLoad]
InProcServer32 = C:\PROGRAM FILES\TV VIEWER\SSCTL.OCX
CODEBASE = http://broadcast.microsoft.com/code/schdata/ssct1960.CAB

[VivoActive Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\PROGRA~1\MEDIATV\VIVTV\VVWEB.OCX
CODEBASE = http://player.vivo.com/ie/vvweb.cab

[Shockwave Flash Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MACROMED\FLASH\FLASH.OCX
CODEBASE = http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab

[Popup Window Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\IEPOPWND.OCX
CODEBASE = http://activex.microsoft.com/activex/controls/iexplorer/x86/iepopwnd.cab

[HeartbeatCtl Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\HRTBEAT.OCX
CODEBASE = http://fdl.msn.com/zone/Z4/heartbeat.cab

[WildTangent Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\WT\WEBDRIVER\WEBDRIVER.DLL
CODEBASE = http://www.wildtangent.com/install/wdriver/racing/dodgespeedway/microsoft/wtinst.cab

[CV3 Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WUV3IS.DLL
CODEBASE = http://windowsupdate.microsoft.com/R755/V31Controls/x86/w98/en/actsetup.cab

[plug Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\CHARGI~1.DLL
CODEBASE = http://dist02.chargitdial.com/chargitplug.dll

[Symantec RuFSI Registry Information Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\RUFSI.DLL
CODEBASE = http://security2.norton.com/us/sa/common/common/bin/cabsa.cab

[Symantec AntiVirus scanner]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\AVSNIFF.DLL
CODEBASE = http://security2.norton.com/us/nav/common/common/bin/AvSniff.cab

[Microsoft Office Tools on the Web Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\OUTC.DLL
CODEBASE = http://dgl.microsoft.com/downloads/outc.cab

[QuickTime Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTPLUGIN.OCX
CODEBASE = http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab

[StarInstall Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\STARIN~1.OCX
CODEBASE = http://195.124.234.138/install/StarInstall.ocx

[InstallShield International Setup Player]
InProcServer32 = c:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\ISETUP.DLL
CODEBASE = http://www.installengine.com/engine/isetup.cab

[Register Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\HWUTILS.DLL
CODEBASE = http://content.hiwirenetworks.net/inbrowser/cabfiles/2.5.26/Hiwire.cab

[QuickPlace Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\QP2.DLL
CODEBASE = http://198.124.130.30/qp2.cab

[RdxIE Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\RDXIE.DLL
CODEBASE = http://207.188.7.150/25d0a8bc8268d6ea9f03/netzip/RdxIE6.cab

--------------------------------------------------
End of report, 13,949 bytes
Report generated in 0.557 seconds

Command line options:
/verbose - to add additional info on each section
/complete - to include empty sections and unsuspicious data
/force9x - to include Win9x-only startups even if running on WinNT
/forcent - to include WinNT-only startups even if running on Win9x
/forceall - to include all Win9x and WinNT startups, regardless of platform
/history - to list version history only


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

You've got a truly gigantic amount of spyware/foistware there, and it's a miracle that everything's still functioning.

First, uninstall Kazaa, which is full of spyware.
You can always replace it with a better alternative later.

When you're done, reboot.

Go to Start > Run, type Msconfig, and uncheck ALL of the following on the Startup tab:

Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE 
Microsoft Works Calendar Reminders.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\wkcalrem.exe 
Gator eWallet.lnk = C:\Program Files\Gator.com\Gator\Gator.exe 
Office Startup.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA.EXE 
Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe 
Data LifeGuard.lnk = C:\Program Files\Data LifeGuard\8263142\Program\backWeb-8263142.exe 
wcmdmgr = C:\WINDOWS\wt\updater\wcmdmgrl.exe -launch 
webHancer Agent = "C:\Program Files\webHancer\Programs\whAgent.exe" 
TimeSink Ad Client = "C:\Program Files\TimeSink\AdGateway\TSADBOT.EXE" 
ATTRedUpate = C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\AT&T\REDCON\PROGRAMS\AutoUpdate.exe 
CC2KUI = 
KAZAA = C:\PROGRAM FILES\KAZAA\KAZAA.EXE /SYSTRAY 
CMESys = "C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\CMEII\CMESYS.EXE" 
Virus Scan = C:\WINDOWS\virscana.exe (It's a virus)
QuickTime Task = "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE" -atboottime 
New.net Startup = rundll32 C:\PROGRA~1\NEWDOT~1\NEWDOT~2.DLL,NewDotNetStartup 
WhenUSave = C:\Program Files\Save\Save.exe 
TkBellExe = "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot

Click OK, close Msconfig, and reboot AGAIN.

Find and delete C:\WINDOWS\virscana.exe

In Control Panel > Add/Remove programs, now uninstall WebHancer, New(Dot)Net, and Gator.

Next, go to Internet OPtions > Temp. Internet Files. Show Objects, and remove the following items:

[WildTangent Control] 
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\WT\WEBDRIVER\WEBDRIVER.DLL 
CODEBASE = http://www.wildtangent.com/install/...soft/wtinst.cab

[plug Class] 
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\CHARGI~1.DLL 
CODEBASE = http://dist02.chargitdial.com/chargitplug.dll

[StarInstall Control] 
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\STARIN~1.OCX 
CODEBASE = http://195.124.234.138/install/StarInstall.ocx

[Register Class] 
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\HWUTILS.DLL 
CODEBASE = http://content.hiwirenetworks.net/i...5.26/Hiwire.cab

[QuickPlace Class] 
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\QP2.DLL 
CODEBASE = http://198.124.130.30/qp2.cab

[RdxIE Class] 
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\RDXIE.DLL 
CODEBASE = http://207.188.7.150/25d0a8bc8268d6...tzip/RdxIE6.cab

REboot once again.

Finally you need to do this:

Download Spybot - Search & Destroy

It looks for spyware, but also targets dialers, keyloggers, and other nasties, and it's freeware.

After installing, go to the Online tab, and search for and install all updates.

Next, go to the Settings tab > File Sets, and uncheck 'System Internals' and 'Tracks' .
These aren't needed for our present purpose, and you can always experiment with them later on.

Finally, after closing down Internet Explorer, hit 'Check All', and have SpyBot remove all it finds.

Subsequently, reboot one last time.


----------



## marniebev (Nov 17, 2002)

I am also having a problem with Windows Media Player 7.1. I have Windows 98 and updated my WMP, and now I get that "An Internal Application Has Occurred" everytime I want to use the WMP. I am so frustrated and am not that computer knowledgable. It won't even let me use my MP3 player to play MP3s. The same message occurs everytime. Can anyone help me?

Thanks,

Marnie


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

I know this is an old thread, but just looking to see what can be marked solved, etc 

Anyway, in another site, the answer was this:

Uninstalled WMP, and used Norton's WipeClean. Reinstalled WMP, got the updates, and it works.


Now, I'm thinking that the WipeClean is off the Utilities, or something like that, so a Registry cleaner may help, for instance, RegClean.


So, if anyone else has these problems, and short of formatting, you may want to try the above.

eddie


----------

